# Brain chem test!



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

cynfalyn said:


> How cool is that, you are an even 69% on 3 of them, Dopamine, Serotonin, and Estrogen! I also am very low on testosterone. Wonder if all INFPs females are? Probably not, but this is all very interesting!


It wouldn’t surprise me at all to find correlations between key traits and how pronounced someone is in a specific area of the chart.


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

Electra said:


> Which type are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why they didn't include GABA and acetylcholine...










...I do agree I'm very low on dopamine however - it's a curse...


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Six said:


> I wonder why they didn't include GABA and acetylcholine...
> 
> View attachment 874057
> 
> ...


Because Serotonin relates to Gaba and Acetylcholin is not supposed to be relevant in personality classification-however Oxytocin is related to Estrogen so they count as one in this case. Estrogen creates Oxytocin.
I take ritalin, I have ADHD my self 😄 
Ritalin is as you prolly know a Dopamin medication.


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

Electra said:


> Because Serotonin relates to Gaba and Acetylcholin is not supposed to be relevant in personality classification-however Oxytocin is related to Estrogen so they count as one in this case. Estrogen creates Oxytocin.
> I take ritalin, I have ADHD my self 😄
> Ritalin is as you prolly know a Dopamin medication.


Before Theresa May passed the Psychoactive Substances Act it I was able to experiment with all kinds of then-legal things - if I was in the states I'd be able to be on modafinil, CILTEP and nicotine patches it'd be amazing - such a shame.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect said:


> It wouldn’t surprise me at all to find correlations between key traits and how pronounced someone is in a specific area of the chart.


*Most Feelers are high on Estrogen*
*Most Thinkers are high on Testosterone
Most SP's have special relation to Dopamine*
*Most SJ's have relation to Serotonin*

as I understand it.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Six said:


> Before Theresa May passed the Psychoactive Substances Act it I was able to experiment with all kinds of then-legal things - if I was in the states I'd be able to be on modafinil, CILTEP and nicotine patches it'd be amazing - such a shame.


Hahaha...if you think about it, when depressed people take serotonin in form of anti depressents, and ADHD's and parkinson pacients take Dopmain in form of L-Dopa (and bored, tired people recieve it through coffee), and Ritalin, and body builders take Testosterone in form of drugs to build muscles, and aging ladies and ladies on birth control take Estrogen in form of P-pills and people with Autism can take Oxitocin in a nose spray, it's quite hard to figure out how people are naturally anymore. So many people are augumented...


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Not what I expected


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

jetser said:


> Not what I expected
> 
> View attachment 874058


As you see, people can be both high and low in both Testosterone and Estrogen-Oxytocin, it's not one or the other 🙂


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Electra said:


> As you see, people can be both high and low in both Testosterone and Estrogen-Oxytocin, it's not one or the other 🙂


Yeah I know. I'm thrilled to be high of Estrogen and enough of Testosterone at the same time.
It makes me supermen(sch).


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

jetser said:


> Yeah I know. I'm thrilled to be high of Estrogen and enough of Testosterone at the same time.
> It makes me supermen(sch).


You lucky you!! I am a bit jelly tbh


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

Electra said:


> *Most Feelers are high on Estrogen*
> *Most Thinkers are high on Testosterone
> Most SP's have special relation to Dopamine*
> *Most SJ's have relation to Serotonin*
> ...


I wonder if that also relates to morningpersonness and eveningpersonness. Morning people are generally better at planing and feel more well-being, and SJs and to some extent SPs are more likely to be morningpeople.

I did one of those tests recently, I don't have that picture, but got negotiator/explorer, which sounds like it relates to F and Se (or Ne possibly, but more Se)


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

attic said:


> I wonder if that also relates to morningpersonness and eveningpersonness. Morning people are generally better at planing and feel more well-being, and SJs and to some extent SPs are more likely to be morningpeople.
> 
> I did one of those tests recently, I don't have that picture, but got negotiator/explorer, which sounds like it relates to F and Se (or Ne possibly, but more Se)


I know people naturally tend to get dopamine in the morning and serotonin in the evening. I also know that iNtuitives often are nightowls 🙂
Same as me 😄
I did the coloring wrong so I need to do it again...


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

My results were extremely well-rounded and boring the first time. I took it again with slightly more oomph in my responses and got this:


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

@attic ps. My mum seems to be a J type while I am a P and she is most definetly an A person while I am a B. (Oh wait. Btw I'm not sure anymore if I am an INFP or INFJ since last test but I am on ritalin which gives me dopamine)


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## majogutierrez99 (Dec 14, 2020)

Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect said:


> View attachment 874045


so balanced hahah except for testosterone !!


----------



## majogutierrez99 (Dec 14, 2020)

mine


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

majogutierrez99 said:


> so balanced hahah except for testosterone !!


I also noticed that 😃


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)




----------

